# honeydew.



## stingray

stingrays first thread,i am in search of information,photos,or anything related to the seiner honeydew. my uncle was one of the crew who took her to new-zealand in the spring of 1965. any help on this would greatly recieved.p.s.thanks for the welcome messages, stingray.


----------



## WEST

Hi Stingray
Honeydew was sold to a guy called Tony Bonico from Napier. I met Tony in the early 60's when i went to NZ on a cargo ship MV Skycrest. Having a couple of beers one day i told him that i had previously been a fisherman out of North Shields. Just before my ship sailed he offered to sponsor me to come back out to NZ and work for him. Unfortunately i never did take up his offer but i did go back to the fishing for a few more years before coming ashore.
At that time Tony was fishing a bonny little wooden stern trawler called the San Giovanni
I believe that when he purchased Honeydew his intention was to sail it out to NZ but sadly his father died while he was over here and as a consequence he had to fly home.
I hope this is of some help.


----------



## porthendry

Did it not go to Gisborne ? Bobby Cruickshank, Bruce Cordiner and George Watt amongst the crew? George is skippering the Ocean Reward on her return from NZ.


----------



## Mike Craine

Hi Stingray,
HONEYDEW, ex APPLEDORE, BF 153, ex MFV 1014 was built by P. K Harris & Son Ltd, Appledore, Devon and appears not to have been accepted into the RN but sold direct by the yard, post hostilities 3/4/47.
Off 4 orders to P.K Harris, MFV, 1011 entered service on 8/44; MFV, 1012 on the 2/45; MFV, 1013 on the 9/45. MFV, 1014 was not completed for RN service.
She was registered at Banff on the 11th April 1947 as APPLEDORE, BF153 and owned by William Robertson, Gardenstown. Around 1954 she was owned by J West, Snr, Gardenstown. In 1963 she was renamed HONEYDEW and sold to Auckland around 1967. HONEYDEW is presently working long lines and nets out of Greymouth, New Zealand. 
(2001 - Fishing Boats issue No 20)


----------



## john fraser

Remember in the 60,s Frankie Watt sailed the Silver Harvest(?) to Gisborne in New Zealand.Spoke to him on holiday in Burghead in the 70,s where he was visiting relatives and I am sure he also told me he sailed the Honeydew out as well.In the Uk Frankie had the Rosebank(I think that was her name) and his folk had the Crannoch.


----------



## George Watt

*Frankie Watt*



john fraser said:


> Remember in the 60,s Frankie Watt sailed the Silver Harvest(?) to Gisborne in New Zealand.Spoke to him on holiday in Burghead in the 70,s where he was visiting relatives and I am sure he also told me he sailed the Honeydew out as well.In the Uk Frankie had the Rosebank(I think that was her name) and his folk had the Crannoch.


Hello John Fraser - My name is George Watt and Frankie is my older brother.
My father was also Frankie, known as Frankie Dutchie, originally from Gamrie. Frankie Jnr took the Silver Sprays to NZ in 1964. I was on the crew of the Honeydew which sailed down to NZ in 1965. The Rosebank was my Dad's boat. The Crannoch was my Uncle George's boat. Frankie lives in Tauranga and is retired. Am based in Westport (south Island) but have just finished delivering the Ocean Reward in the reverse direction from Nelson to Peterhead. Am visiting my daughter in Norway before returning home.
Are you any kin to Frankie Fraser, originally Aberdeen, who fished in NZ for many years?

Best Rgds


----------



## john fraser

*Honeydew*



George Watt said:


> Hello John Fraser - My name is George Watt and Frankie is my older brother.
> My father was also Frankie, known as Frankie Dutchie, originally from Gamrie. Frankie Jnr took the Silver Sprays to NZ in 1964. I was on the crew of the Honeydew which sailed down to NZ in 1965. The Rosebank was my Dad's boat. The Crannoch was my Uncle George's boat. Frankie lives in Tauranga and is retired. Am based in Westport (south Island) but have just finished delivering the Ocean Reward in the reverse direction from Nelson to Peterhead. Am visiting my daughter in Norway before returning home.
> Are you any kin to Frankie Fraser, originally Aberdeen, who fished in NZ for many years?
> 
> Best Rgds


Hi George .
Will send you a private message,with ref.to the above.
Best Rgds
John Fraser.


----------



## stingray

WEST said:


> Hi Stingray
> Honeydew was sold to a guy called Tony Bonico from Napier. I met Tony in the early 60's when i went to NZ on a cargo ship MV Skycrest. Having a couple of beers one day i told him that i had previously been a fisherman out of North Shields. Just before my ship sailed he offered to sponsor me to come back out to NZ and work for him. Unfortunately i never did take up his offer but i did go back to the fishing for a few more years before coming ashore.
> At that time Tony was fishing a bonny little wooden stern trawler called the San Giovanni
> I believe that when he purchased Honeydew his intention was to sail it out to NZ but sadly his father died while he was over here and as a consequence he had to fly home.
> I hope this is of some help.


deepest apologies for not getting back to you got lost somewhere info most helpful thanks stingray.


----------



## stingray

Mike Craine said:


> Hi Stingray,
> HONEYDEW, ex APPLEDORE, BF 153, ex MFV 1014 was built by P. K Harris & Son Ltd, Appledore, Devon and appears not to have been accepted into the RN but sold direct by the yard, post hostilities 3/4/47.
> Off 4 orders to P.K Harris, MFV, 1011 entered service on 8/44; MFV, 1012 on the 2/45; MFV, 1013 on the 9/45. MFV, 1014 was not completed for RN service.
> She was registered at Banff on the 11th April 1947 as APPLEDORE, BF153 and owned by William Robertson, Gardenstown. Around 1954 she was owned by J West, Snr, Gardenstown. In 1963 she was renamed HONEYDEW and sold to Auckland around 1967. HONEYDEW is presently working long lines and nets out of Greymouth, New Zealand.
> (2001 - Fishing Boats issue No 20)


sorry i did not reply to you got lost along the way,this info will help lots many thanks.stingray


----------

